# who's showing up at Unicoi 2017



## Gaswamp (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday about mid morning walking a little funny after making a few ski runs at Maggie Valley with my daughter on Friday.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm planning on it. Hope to see u there Joe.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Dec 22, 2016)

Lol, be coming in on Thursday due to the show kicking off at 9A on Friday this year.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll be there.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Dec 22, 2016)

Me. Thur.- Sun.

   Bob


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be there all day Friday and most of Saturday.  Looking forward to seeing the callmakers who were not there last year such as Mike Lapp and a few others.  Bummed that Permar decided not to join us this year.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 23, 2016)

Going to have to miss out this year. Have a training class that weekend I have to attend.


----------



## ol bob (Dec 23, 2016)

Be there Thur. - Sat.


----------



## antnye (Dec 23, 2016)

I'll be there Thursday through Sunday as well. Looking forward to it!  Getting closer to gobble time! Next three months will be the slowest of the year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 23, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> I'm planning on it. Hope to see u there Joe.



yep, I'll be there Sat from 10 on staying at the lodge Sat.  night


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Dec 23, 2016)

plan to be there Saturday


----------



## Ole3Toe (Dec 24, 2016)

There a list of all call makers attending? Just curious... never been and thought about coming. Thanks!


----------



## ol bob (Dec 24, 2016)

Check the sticky at top of page there are a couple on the list that are not going to make it but they have been replaced.


----------



## brittonl (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm planning on making a visit on Friday, looking forward to it.


----------



## gregg (Dec 25, 2016)

I will be there Friday or Saturday.


----------



## UGATurkey (Dec 26, 2016)

My friends and I are coming on Saturday.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 28, 2016)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Me. Thur.- Sun.
> 
> Bob



looking forward to seeing you...Happy New Year


----------



## sman (Dec 28, 2016)

Plan on being there Friday if at all possible. Gonna probably need to mortgage the house Thursday.


----------



## hambone50 (Dec 29, 2016)

Planning on coming up Friday!


----------



## Covehnter (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 30, 2016)

We're going Saturday. I hope to meet up with some of you there.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 30, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Going to have to miss out this year. Have a training class that weekend I have to attend.



who's gonna keep Andrew straight?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Dec 30, 2016)

Being I only live 15 min from there l, I'll be there


----------



## fredw (Dec 30, 2016)

I have it on the calendar.


----------



## Big Country (Dec 30, 2016)

We will be there Thursday,  stop by and say hello.


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 30, 2016)

Big Country said:


> We will be there Thursday,  stop by and say hello.



No show going on Thursday. You won't be there for the show I guess????


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 30, 2016)

Mike Lapp will be included for the box call round table discussion. Talked to Del Crow today about getting him or Billy to video this event. Seems probable!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 1, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> Mike Lapp will be included for the box call round table discussion. Talked to Del Crow today about getting him or Billy to video this event. Seems probable!!



that wud b great


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 1, 2017)

I'll be there.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## BEARDHUNTER (Jan 3, 2017)

Thursday - Sunday


----------



## WFL (Jan 4, 2017)

I plan on fri and sat leave leave for home sunday sometime.  I figure I have got to go walk in town to get out of trouble.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 4, 2017)

We'll slide through at some point.....


----------



## Burney Mac (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll be there.


----------



## donblfihu (Jan 5, 2017)

I'll be there,Can't miss it.


----------



## Big Country (Jan 5, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> No show going on Thursday. You won't be there for the show I guess????



We were planning on coming in Thursday, for a lil campfire session. Looking like Friday now.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 6, 2017)

Big Country said:


> We were planning on coming in Thursday, for a lil campfire session. Looking like Friday now.



Sounds good. The box call discussion will take place Friday night after supper!


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 7, 2017)

I will be there on Sat.


----------



## Randy (Jan 9, 2017)

Planning on coming up Saturday.


----------



## JMB (Jan 10, 2017)

I just wanted to let everyone know, Billy Buice will not be at the show this year. My mother (his wife) fell and broke her hip/shoulder. She's in the hospital recovering from multiple surgeries, so he's elected to be with her.  I will be at the show Friday and early Saturday at the table with a few calls and special order custom calls for folks picking them up at the show. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone this year!

James


----------



## strutnrut (Jan 10, 2017)

James sorry to hear this please let your Mother and Father know we keeping them in our prayers.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've never seen this until now. As a youngin' with a permanent deeply embedded addiction to chasing thunder chickens, I have to say this sparks serious interest! Where is this held!? Do you have to get tickets before to attend?! Things I need to know - if I can - I'm coming! Being around some real turkey knowledge.. now that would be awesome!


----------



## ol bob (Jan 10, 2017)

Helen Ga free to the public to gen in after that your on your own. LOL


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 10, 2017)

JMB said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, Billy Buice will not be at the show this year. My mother (his wife) fell and broke her hip/shoulder. She's in the hospital recovering from multiple surgeries, so he's elected to be with her.  I will be at the show Friday and early Saturday at the table with a few calls and special order custom calls for folks picking them up at the show.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone this year!
> 
> James



Jamie, hate to hear about your mom!! Hope she heals up real fast! Looking forward to meeting you there. Mr. Billy will be missed but I know everyone will understand. Can't blame him a bit!!

Mark


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 10, 2017)

JMB said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know, Billy Buice will not be at the show this year. My mother (his wife) fell and broke her hip/shoulder. She's in the hospital recovering from multiple surgeries, so he's elected to be with her.  I will be at the show Friday and early Saturday at the table with a few calls and special order custom calls for folks picking them up at the show.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone this year!
> 
> James



Man I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope she gets better soon and we'll keep her in our prayers. I'll stop by and say hi at the show.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## ol bob (Jan 12, 2017)

Getting ready to pull out if your coming stop by and say hello to Ol Bob


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 12, 2017)

all packed up ...leaving out in the morning for a few runs down the slopes tomorrow evening with my daughter at Cataloochie NC.....  then to Helen sat morn....hope there are still a few calls to look at.  If not the fellowship will be worth it.  Everyone drive safe.


----------

